
The Magic in Lean Startup Is Hypothesis Testing - timkastelle
http://timkastelle.org/blog/2016/06/the-magic-in-lean-startup-is-hypothesis-testing/
======
mpbm
Title should be "The Science in Lean Startup is Hypothesis Testing."

